# Und noch ein Neuer...



## Schlumpel (27. März 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

Nach einiger Zeit des "Googeln`s" zu den Themen um den Teich im Garten, bin ich gestern bei Eurem Forum gelandet und habe mich nach dem begeisterten Studium verschiedener Beiträge in Eure offensichtlich fachkundigen und mit viel Liebe zum Detail gestalteten Reihen begeben...

Mein Name ist Frank Krebs, ich bin 45 Jahre alt und wohne im thüringischen
Pößneck im Saale-Orla-Kreis.
Wir, meine Familie und ich haben uns 2002 einen "ewigen" Wunsch erfüllt, und haben 2002 ein Häuschen gebaut.
Auf dem Grundstück an einem Hang ist neben dem reichlich von meiner lieben Kerstin angelegten Blumen-Garten auch ein "Eckchen" für einen kleinen Teich vorgesehen gewesen, welchen wir im Frühjahr 2005 angelegt und gefüllt haben.
Mit den Maßen von ca. 4 x 5 Metern und über Abtreppungen bis auf eine Tiefe von 1,25 Metern abfallend, haben wir es auf einen Inhalt von annähernd
7000 Litern gebracht.
Die Planungen und baulichen Umsetzungen haben wir größtenteils auf in diversen Zeitschriften und von Teichprofis(Naturagard)gegebenen Tips aufgebaut, wollten aber zunächst versuchen nach Möglichkeiten ohne Technik in Form von Pumpen und Filtern auszukommen.Schließlich war das nach eigenen Erfahrungen bei anderen Teichbesitzern möglich...
Nach den Beobachtungen im Sommer 2005 kommen aber Zweifel auf, ob dass noch gelingen kann. Man kann sagen, dass wir nach der Füllung, der nach 8 Tagen einsetzenden Wasserblüte diesen milchigen Grünton des Wassers den ganzen Sommer über nicht mehr los wurden. Biologische Waffen, wie Netzeweise eingesetzter Wasserflohkolonien, sowie später aus Ratlosigkeit eingesetzter chemischer Keulen? )haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts am Problem geändert. Die eingesetzten Goldfische eines gutmütigen Nachbarn, 20 Stück an der Zahl (Länge max. 12 cm, eher kleiner) fühlen sich zwar offensichtlich wohl(haben für Nachwuchs gesorgt )werden aber leider nur beim Füttern an der Oberfläche gesehen.
Die Wasserwerte habe ich als alter Aquarianer gemessen aber auch daraus lassen sich leider keine Schlussfolgerungen ziehen, scheinbar alles besten...
Könnte es möglich sein, dass verglichen mit dem Volumen des Teiches eine deutliche Verstärkung der Bepflanzung eine Besserung bringen könnte?
(Im letzen Jahr war ich da eher etws zurückhaltend) Es wäre schade wenn es auch diese Jahr nicht gelänge für einigermassen klares Wasser zu sorgen.

Für Eure Tips und Ratschläge und eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über den Einsatz von Technik bin ich offen und äußerst motiviert.

vorerst vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße


----------



## Joachim (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank!

Na dann mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum! Ich bin mir sicher, das du hier eine klasse Diskussionsplattform gefunden hast - nur immer her mit den Fragen.

Was sind das eigentlich für Steine (Trockenmauer) ?


----------



## Annett (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Ich denke, wir werden Dir hier gemeinsam weiterhelfen.
Evtl. dauert es auch noch 1Jahr bis Dein Teich richtig funktioniert-aber das wichtigste bei einem Teich ist halt Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld. Ist eben Natur...

Fragen zu Deinem Teich kannst Du ja dann in der passenden Unterkategorie stellen-hier wird es sehr wahrscheinlich untergehen!

Viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Frank (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hi Frank,

gelungene Vorstellung deinerseits.

Nun mal sofort zum grünen Wasser: Da du ja am Hang gebaut hast mal eine Frage: 
Wenn es regnet, kann es sein, das alles Wasser was den Hang runterläuft in deinem Teich landet? 
Wenn ja, vielzuviel Nährstoffeintrag und dort wäre schonmal ein Ansatz zu suchen, um dieses zu verhindern. 

Wie sieht es bei dir mit Unterwasserpflanzen aus? 
Auch zuviel Fischbesatz kann dazu beitragen. Besonders da Goldfische anscheinend nur ein Hobby haben. 
Den Jungfischen kannst du allerdings ein wenig entgegetreten wenn du einen Sonnenbarsch mit einsetzt. 
Allerdings macht der sich über die Jungbrut aber auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe her.

Aber wollen mal sehen, was den anderen noch dazu einfällt.


----------



## Schlumpel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank!
> 
> Na dann mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum! Ich bin mir sicher, das du hier eine klasse Diskussionsplattform gefunden hast - nur immer her mit den Fragen.
> 
> Was sind das eigentlich für Steine (Trockenmauer) ?



Hallo Joachim,

Die Steine stammen aus einem Steinbruch in der Nähe von  Eisenberg.
Bestellt und geliefert von einem örtlichen Steinmetz. Das Material ähnelt Sandstein, ist aber bedeutend härter in Struktur und Oberfläche.


----------



## Joachim (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

... und was kostet sowas, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Schlumpel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank,

Danke für Deine ersten Hinweise. Auf dem ersten Bild kannst Du erkennen, dass sich hinter der Mauer eine Kiesschüttung befindet. Diese Kiesschicht führt Oberflächenwasser relativ sicher in eine Entwässerungssohle am Fuss der Trockenmauer ab.Hat bisher selbst bei Unwetterartigen Regenfällen super funktioniert.
Unterwasserpflanzen hatten wir 2005 noch keine, da ein Versuch mit __ Wasserpest gezeigt hat, dass durch die starke Grünfärbung des Wassers ein
Wachstum unter Wasser noch nicht möglich war. Alle Wasserpesttrieblinge haben sich nach kürzester Zeit von den eingesetzten Pflanzen gelöst und schwammen an der Oberfläche.Allerdings fiel mir auf. dass diese Trieblinge auch an der Oberfläche nur sehr zögerlich wuchsen und die Enden sich in dem Maß auflösten wie an der Spitze neue Blätter gebildet wurden...


----------



## Schlumpel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was kostet sowas, wenn ich fragen darf



Wir haben 2004 für die gesamte Stützmaueranlage quer über das Grundstück
inkl. Anfahrt für 30 Tonnen 1800 Euro bezahlt. Natürlich nur für die Steine, ohne das setzen... 

Frank


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Herzlich willkommen
 Frank aus Thürigen
 

Hallo Joachim 



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank!......Was sind das eigentlich für Steine (Trockenmauer) ?



das ist Muschelkalk , in dem Fall genauer Hartkalkstein
http://www.geodienst.de/kalkstein.htm


daraus bauten die Eingeborenen ihre Häuser  

ich bilde mir , 
durch den Einsatz solches Gesteins meinen ph Wer zu puffern
...außerdem liegt das hier überall rum 

 

im Zusammenhang mit zuviel Nährstoffen im Teich
kann aus der durch Bruch und Bearbeitung eingetragenen "Kalkmilch"
,für Fische völlig unbedenkliches, aber eben
nicht gewünschtes "grünes" Wasser werden.

ich sag mal hohe KH-Werte für Franks Wasser vorraus

@Frank 
Die Ausgangs-Wasserwerte zu bestimmen ist ja für einen Aquarianer
kein Problem.

Ich würde (wie immer) zu einem effektivem Pflanzenfilter
und einer schönen Unterwasserbepflanzung raten 


da klappt es auch in Thüringen mit klarem Wasser 

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum. Hier findest Du neben netten Leuten auch jede Menge Informationen.

Wo genau in Thüringen wohnst Du? *Überhaupt nicht neugierig bin*


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				Frank aus Thüringen schrieb:
			
		

> ......wohne im thüringischen
> Pößneck im Saale-Orla-Kreis........


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

hier nochmal von weiter weg


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Ohhh. Hab ich überlesen, aber ich kenne Pößneck. Ich habe letztes Jahr auf dem Rittergut Positz Urlaub gemacht. Echt klasse.

http://www.rittergut-positz.de


----------



## Schlumpel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo DrJ.

vielen Dank für die Wilkommensgrüße!.

Wir wohnen in Ostthüringen in 07381 Pößneck, 50 km süd-östlich A4/A9 Hermsdorfer Kreuz.

Frank


----------



## Schlumpel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> hier nochmal von weiter weg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 5038



Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz!! Ist schon toll was heute alles so geht!

Manchmal ängstigt es mich auch einfach nur...

...und zu allem Übel ist unsere Adresse auf dem Kartenausschnitt nicht mit drauf. Schade, vielleicht hätten wir den Teich zeigen können 

Frank


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank (aus Thüringen)!

Auch von mir ein HERLZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei den
Teichianern!

Ich kenne ganz Thüringen recht gut, habe dort einige male Urlaub gemacht und es hat mir dort sehr, sehr gut gefallen!  

Vielleicht kennst Du ja auch diese beiden Schlösser:

Ranis, ganz in Deiner Nähe
 

und Hummelshain, etwas weiter weg
 

Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## jochen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*

Hallo Frank...

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
So langsam werden es endlich mehr Forenmitglieder aus DER MITTE Deutschland`s..... 
Wir sind ja fast Nachbarn.
Mein Teich ähnelt von der Lage und Größe euren,er liegt auch am Hang, auf einer Seite mit einer sehr alten Trockenmauer, die zwar schon ein wenig verwildert ist, aber vielleicht genau deswegen wollten wir die Mauer erhalten.
Wir sind noch mitten in der Teichbauphase. Zum Thema Wasserqualität kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung noch nicht mitreden.
Der Teich ist heute zum ersten mal EISFREI.... nach dem langen Winter.
Das Wasser ist sehr milchig (fast grau) liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das der Teich ganz ohne Pflanzen, Substrat, und ohne Filterung überwintert hat.

Viel Spass hier im Forum.


----------



## Schlumpel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank (aus Thüringen)!
> 
> Auch von mir ein HERLZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei den
> Teichianern!
> ...



Hallo Dodi,

auch Dir vielen Dank für die Wilkommensgrüße!

Selbstverständlich kennen wir Burg Ranis und Jagdschloss Hummelshain, beide Altehrwürdig und mit Charakter.
Freue mich sehr darüber, wenn es Dir in Thüringen gut gefällt, weiter so.
Bei Tips oder Ratschlägen kann Dir sicher auch gern geholfen werden...

Liebe Grüße

Frank


----------



## Schlumpel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer...*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank...
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
> So langsam werden es endlich mehr Forenmitglieder aus DER MITTE Deutschland`s.....
> ...



Lieben Dank auch Dir, Jochen für Deine nette Begrüßung!

.. wenn `s Eis weg ist, kann`s ja hoffentlich bald losgehen...

Bei uns übrigens endlich auch!

Bis bald und viele Grüße

Frank


----------

